
Ask HN: Most accurate ML speech-to-text API? - lumens
I&#x27;m building a project that relies on at least pretty-good transcription with timestamps for each word and ideally speaker diarization.<p>Right now I&#x27;m using Google Cloud&#x27;s Speech-to-Text, but the accuracy is underwhelming when transcribing a Zoom call (50%ish).<p>Am I likely to fare much better with Azure&#x2F;AWS? What about Symbl.ai?
======
taf2
Which model are you using on the zoom calls? Also are you used enhanced or
just default? There a lot of factors with any engine.

------
mdrabla
While sometimes more expensive, I've found GCP the best option (from an
accuracy standpoint) for STT diarization

